# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  August 2020 Challenge: <<Map of Eternia ~ He-Man and the Masters of the Universe>>

## Marc

I am aware there are some non-official maps skulking the internet but I am planning to do this in my own style while trying to implement elements of the cartoon to keep the right atmosphere (so I hope thats okay?!)

Again mapping this one traditionally on A3 paper with Micron Liners and Faber Castell coloured Pencils.

----------


## Marc

Decided to go for a bigger scale with this map and restarted on an A2 sized sheet.
A big portion of the border linework is finished and I am rather pleased with the two main characters of the show.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Falconius

Very well done and very clean so far.

----------


## Adfor

Killer work. Always a pleasure seeing your clean penmanship.

----------


## Marc

> Very well done and very clean so far.


Thanks Falconius  :Smile: 




> Killer work. Always a pleasure seeing your clean penmanship.


Thank you Adfor  :Smile: 

Started adding some color to the border.
Had to patch two pieces after a small natural disaster due to the storm and heavy rain last night (was to late to close the door and well...rain and ink don’t match that well )

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Myfness

That's so well done....I can't wait to see the rest of it....

----------


## rdanhenry

Ooh... very nice. I hope the map will capture some of the style of the show's landscapes as you've done an excellent job of portraying the elements already included. I feel that the two things that still hold up in the show are Skeletor, who is just so fun because he's obviously having fun as the bad guy, and the background art, which is usually quite good and evocative.

----------


## Marc

> That's so well done....I can't wait to see the rest of it....


Thanks for the compliment!




> Ooh... very nice. I hope the map will capture some of the style of the show's landscapes as you've done an excellent job of portraying the elements already included. I feel that the two things that still hold up in the show are Skeletor, who is just so fun because he's obviously having fun as the bad guy, and the background art, which is usually quite good and evocative.


Thanks rdanhenry  :Smile: 
While working on this map Infound out that it’s a challenge to not include to much or to little.
I really want to include some more elements but am not sure when it’s overdone : /

Spent some time on the actual map-part today:

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Marc

Latest update:

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Marc

This map is turning out to be quite the challenge.
I try to stay close to the visuals in the cartoon but also want to keep everything in my own style...it causes a conflict here and there.
Anyway, here’s the latest update:

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Falconius

Well worth the challenge.

----------


## Eowyn Cwper

Amazing progress! It's so clean, whaaaa.

----------


## Marc

> Well worth the challenge.


I hope so, been nostalgic and a lot of fun  :Wink: 




> Amazing progress! It's so clean, whaaaa.


Thanks Eowyn!

The end is neigh, but still some work left:

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Marc Moureau

This is outstanding. The subtle color shades, the clean landscape with top notch mountains.

Even the frame and markers are great, with each illustrative element looking faithful to the cartoon.

----------


## Naima

This is very nicely done !

----------


## Simkin

Great map, remembering me my childhood...

----------


## Marc

> This is outstanding. The subtle color shades, the clean landscape with top notch mountains.
> 
> Even the frame and markers are great, with each illustrative element looking faithful to the cartoon.


Thanks for the compliments Marc  :Smile: 




> This is very nicely done !


Thank you Naima  :Smile: 




> Great map, remembering me my childhood...


Hope it does  :Wink:

----------


## Marc

I think I can call this one done!
It’s been a fantastic trip down memory lane, 
I even watched a few episodes together with my wife to get some inspiration :Smile: 
Thanks again for this challenge!

For those interested:

- Beige A2 paper from Esveha (a bit rough on the surface)
- Inking done with a Sakura Micron 005
- Colors with Faber Castell Polychromos
- Caligraphy with a Faber Castell 1.4 mm Cali pen
- Roughly 14 days of work
- Had two bad weather accidents which I had to patch

### Winner ###

----------


## Falconius

I forgot about the little wizard guy!  Man this is so incredibly good.  Well done.

----------


## Marc

> I forgot about the little wizard guy!  Man this is so incredibly good.  Well done.


Orko is the best! Thanks Falcon  :Smile:

----------


## fol2dol

Awesome map!
Everything is perfect. Your background is my favorite part!

----------


## JoshStolarz

Really awesome looking map. I love all the details and icons you've included. Great overall look as well  :Smile: 

- Josh

----------


## Adfor

Man, 14 days? Madness. Take my rep!

----------


## Marc

> Awesome map!
> Everything is perfect. Your background is my favorite part!


Thanks for the compliment Fol, glad you’re enjoying it  :Smile: 




> Really awesome looking map. I love all the details and icons you've included. Great overall look as well 
> 
> - Josh


Thank you Josh! 




> Man, 14 days? Madness. Take my rep!


Madness? Nah I used the power of Grayskull  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChickPea

This is gorgeous! Great work.

----------


## Marc

> This is gorgeous! Great work.


Thanks for the compliment Chick, glad you like it  :Smile:

----------


## arsheesh

Damn Fine work Marc, you've done this challenge proud!  I was hoping someone would do a He-man map but I didn't dare hope it would be this good.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Marc

> Damn Fine work Marc, you've done this challenge proud!  I was hoping someone would do a He-man map but I didn't dare hope it would be this good.
> 
> Cheers,
> -Arsheesh


That is a very big compliment Arsheesh, thank you so much! : D
It was a fantastic challenge and I had a great time working on this one.

----------

